# Hamster Gnawing Help!



## tom12349333 (Sep 4, 2010)

Hello Pet Forums 

I have 2 chinese dwarf hamsters and im worried their not looking after their teeth properly. I have wooden blocks in their tank and i haven't found any chew/bite marks in the wood in the whole two months i have had them :/
There in a glass tanks so there is no bars for them to gnaw on.
Im also a bit worried because one of them (james) i checked his teeth today and his top two teeth at the front were very slightly tilted to the left rather than in line with his bottom front teeth. Im really worried incase they have bad teeth problems. they are still eating and drinking and performing normal/natural behaviour i just want to prevent dental problems happening rather than waiting and having to cure them.

It would be a great help also if anyone could recommend some things hamsters love to gnaw on or ways i can get them to gnaw on the wooden blocks 

Thanks!


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

Oops, no-one seems to have replied 

My hamsters tend to chew the bars instead of their wooden chews. Their teeth aren't perfectly straight, but they seem to manage their hamster muesli OK.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Mine dont chew the wooden blocks I bought them.. but the rats and mice loved em.. Mine also tend to chew either there house though or have a go at the cage bars..I have Syrians.. x


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

My chinese dwarfie's teeth are actually horrible :scared:

He has lots of chew toys but prefers to chew his house , ive never took him to the vets because he doesnt seem to be in pain and can eat fine :frown:

I dont know if its a normal thing or not


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

Why not try to smear something, healthy but nice on the wood, it may get them gnawing and every time add less of the stuff until you don't have any and they may continue, worth a try?


----------

